# window.focus() and firefox?



## uthanatos (Jun 25, 2005)

Just have noticed that Firefox doesn't allow you to use the window.focus(); unless the user have given permission for it for the advanced preferences, which many prolly haven't and will not do.

anyone has any working method to overcome for this problem?


----------

